# Bildübergang



## TF-Art (19. Januar 2014)

Hallo meine Lieben,
ich brauche dringend eure Hilfe.
Und zwar möchte ich im Zuge meines Bildprojekts 2014 jeweils 2 Bilder ineinander übergehen lassen....ähnlich eines Panoramas.
Im Ergebnis soll es aussehen als wäre diese Komposition EINE (wenn auch surreale)  Aufnahme.
Habt ihr Tipps,Hinweise und Ratschläge wie ich dieses Ergebnis möglichst effektiv erreichen kann?
Liebe Grüße Tobi


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. Januar 2014)

Hi,
also was sollen wir dir für Tipps geben?
Grundsätzlich leg beide Bilder übereinander und maskiere Bereiche.
Die Masken kannst du unter anderem mit der Quickmaske und Pinseln in deine Bilder reinmalen.

Zeig uns doch mal deine beiden Bilder, dann können wir dir vielleicht genauer sagen was du wie überblenden kannst.

Grüße


----------



## sight011 (20. Januar 2014)

Zeich' doch mal die Bilder ;-)


----------

